# Favorite color, or maybe not?



## Ladybug2001

I know many of us proclaim to have a favorite color of horse, though is it really our favorite?

I always say I love grullas, but if that is so, why are all of my horses sorrel? 

So I question you, what is your favorite color, but yet again, what is the main color of your horses?  Feel free to comment with the differences or likes?

I think this will be fun to see if we stay true to our favorite colors. Maybe after you look into it, you will see your true favorite color? I know I never thought about it until a friend commented on a picture saying I sure do like my sorrels... No, I hate the color sorrel.. or maybe not.


----------



## Roperchick

I like the color of horse that stays clean so im not grooming them for 30 minutes just to clear enough space for my saddle and bridle **cough**Charlie**cough** 

but when i was little i ALWAYS ALWAYS wanted a pali...and i got it....sorta....when he wants to be clean....which is never.


----------



## smrobs

I don't really have a "favorite" color per say, though I have always had a soft spot for blacks and it's my dream to own a super nice blue roan.

However, there is one color that I can honestly say that I hate with the white-hot heat of a thousand suns and that color is gray.

The color of my main and most favoritest horse in the world?





Yep, that's right, gray :lol:. Though in all honesty, when I bought him, it was with the sole purpose of "put some training on him and then sell for a quick buck". It was his personality that changed those plans. He's been my loyal and trustworthy partner for over 7 years now and I wouldn't trade him for all the money in the world.


Still hate his color though :wink:.


----------



## Ladybug2001

****... I say I hate sorrel horses because they are so common. xD I need he color genie to come and change my horses to a type of roan or grulla.


----------



## BarrelBunny

My favorite color would have to be a buckskin or a dun... Although, I ALWAYS end up with chestnuts or sorrels and occasionally a bay. The only problem with that is, I think that they are so PLAIN! So, when it comes down to it, I think that I like ANY color, except a chestnut or sorrel. (Although, I am not complaining, because I love my horses very much and never want to see them go.)


----------



## meghanlovee11

i always LOVE seeing beautiful buckskins. or palominos or cremellos. i think they are beautiful. i like flashy paints. BUTTTT .
all of them are hard to clean. they all seem to be the ones that love to roll. it would be a pain for me to always have to clean the white on paints.
i love making horses shiny. i could do it all day. so naturally i like dark bays . 
i have a sorrel horse though haha. hes reeallyy red though.& he stays shiny & i dont really have to do anything haha. i wouldnt trade him for anything. hes not all that flashy but hes mine.


----------



## Country Woman

I love Chestnuts and Black horses


----------



## OwnedByAlli

I love blacks and funky pintos, but Alli is dark bay (mebs brown, cant decide haha). Then again she just kind of fell into my care, so I didn't get a choice what colour she came in... I supose I can choose between dark bay and brown...

I'm not so keen on plain old bright bays, probs cz theres loads round here. Nice horses, just want something that stands out :lol:

Here's Alli, dark bay or brown? 
(Winter
Shedding
Summer)


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Palomino is my favorite color, but most of my equine friends are chestnut/sorrel.


----------



## joachim

@Ladybug2001,

that is a really good question you’re coming up with. When I was looking for my first horse I had the idea to do it the way than to look for a new Mustang. Chose color, engine, tranny and so on. But during the search, I was looking for a bay Appaloosa with snowflakes, I came to the clue that the color doesn’t matter. I found some ‘nice looking’ horses with an ******* character. So I dropped the color thing and re-formulated the search criteria.

I found Pretty Kohilent from Pretty Horse Farm near North Sea Shore. Although he was three he had and still has the perfect character. I do know he is chestnut…… not buckskin. But I do not care. He is a thoroughbred quarter with Wieskamp background, nerves like steel and a super smooth jog. And that is what is counting when you’re horseback.

To cut this short, horses color doen’t matter, you do not ride a color.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

I can't pick one, but my two favorites would have to be Blue Roan and Grulla, and black with a white face and blue eyes. I have always had White, Bay and Sorrel horses though. Right now I don't have any, but we'll see what the next color is.


----------



## Chiilaa

I can honestly say that I love nearly every colour. My total fave has to definitely be a nice, smoky, brown based buckskin. I am also partial to grulla, and silver black. However, I also love most of the other colours - even grey, as my heart horse was a grey TB gelding.


----------



## Speed Racer

Chestnut with chrome. Yeah, I know they're a 'common' color. Doesn't make a bit of difference to me. A well put together chestnut horse will always stop me in my tracks. 

Besides, how could you NOT like this?


----------



## BarrelBunny

LOL! Just took this picture of all four of ours... :wink: can you tell which two are mine?? (I'll give you a hint: look left!) :lol:


----------



## Bridgertrot

I love every color really. I kind of dispose chestnuts just cause they are so common but I wouldn't be put off one if it was a great horse. I love grullas, blacks, and blue roans. I also love funky paints and lots of chrome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Buckskin, seal brown, and loud appaloosas are my fave's.
Never owned one. I always fall for the needy horse, or go for broke, or potential sane trail master. So I've mostly had chestnut, bay, grey, a couple black's, a palomino, and a few paints.
Maybe some day I'll stick to my guns and find "the one" but my three are going to live forever so hopefully I'll never have to shop again. MUST... STAY... OFF... CRAIGSLIST!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I have a real soft spot for a nice buckskin. I also love black, and chestnut.

I have NEVER owned a black of a chestnut, and the horse I've just sold is the buckskin I've dreamed of for EVER. Not tall enough, too chunky in build, and plain out not built for what I want to do with her... so for her benefit as well as my own I've sold her to a girl who wants her for what she IS built for. And will LOVE doing.

I have a bay gelding who is staying with me until the day he dies. The horse I had before Monty was a bay. And the majority of the horses I'm looking at buying are bays. I don't want ANOTHER bay, but what will be will be, and I honestly have nothing against a nice bay... I just will never, EVER EVER EVER have another grey. I had a white-grey purebred (grade, but pure) Welsh that was the most amazing pony but a nightmare to get clean, and then worse to KEEP clean - and other than Edward, I have never met a grey I got along with. So I'm just not a fan of the colour.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I'm in love with the silver dapple coloring. The chocolate body and flaxen mane and tail, i love it!!!! That would be my dream horse if i could ever afford another one. :wink: I've always wanted a black appy with the white rump, since my mom had a white appy with black speckles and a bloody shoulder. I used to hate paints (my pap told me they were crazy :shock ironically i own one now LOL. I have two grays (one is more white than gray, the other looks almost roan), a chestnut with a good bit of white flecking, and a dark bay frame overo paint


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I love a jet black horse with just a tad of chrome. Like a star and one white foot. It is on the very short list of colors I've never owned. 

I have had the horse color rainbow. The only colors I've yet to own, aside from the rarer colors, are black, palomino, and buckskin. I've had almost everything in between. 

At the momen I have a grey, a dark brown, a brown or possible bay when grown, a black and white pinto, and an undetermined pinto. Lol


----------



## Kayella

I so lucked out on my horses. I've ALWAYS loved buckskin(Stallion of the Cimarron, anyone?) and pintos. My colt that I bought in utero is BOTH. Muahaha, be jealous. I also have a bay tobiano and a brown pony. They are my cute little herd of boys. <3


----------



## Poseidon

Bay or brown tobiano. Squee. I love them so. 

However, I wouldn't turn down a brown-eyed splash of any base color.


----------



## lilkitty90

i love most colors, with lots of chrome, except palli's and buckskins, i love them more solid looking, however i love roans as well.

so far, i've had a chesnut with 0 chrome, a smokey black with 0 chrome, and some funky colored palli/buckskin mustang with LOTS of chrome.., totally backwards of what i love lol


----------



## haviris

I love all things dun! Currently I own a grulla and a buckskin dun, the gelding I just sold was bay dun. A few favorites from the past, palomino, I've had 3, and black, I've had two (two that were mine, there were others in the family though).

There aren't many colors out there that I haven't seen atleast one horse in that didn't make me go "WOW"!! Colors I don't care for are dark bay, brown, anything sooty, gray (but only because of all the changes, there are graying stages I LOVE, but they don't stay that way). And the only one of those I have owned was a gray mini.

So I've stayed true to my favorites. One thing I haven't had that I'd love to is a loud (but not to loud) splash white, in one of my favorite colors of course. My grulla is splash, but minimal, and I so hoped my colt would be, but that is the only thing they missed on my order.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Love the pictures, especally the one with all four horses looking at the camera. xD I love roans too, but I can't help but love all of my sorrels.


----------



## dee

My favorite color is bay - my old heart horse was a beautiful bay. My current mare is a grulla, which I think I have about decided is my second favorite color. What is in my little herd? Well, Dancer is my grulla mare. Rain is her blood bay filly - gawd I love her coloring. Baby daddy is a bay tobiano(did I mention that I don't particularly like paints?). Daughter's little mare is a pretty little chestnut - very red, with just the right amount of chrome added in. Last, and certainly least, is America - he's an Isabella palomino morab or quarab - not sure which, but the arab part is obvious.


----------



## BBBCrone

Well if I could have the perfect horse disposition wise, and then someone came along and told me I could make it any color I want ... then it would go something like this.

Sorrel/Chestnut with CHROME ... 4 white stockings, star, stripe, snip. Shiny like a new penny. *gets distracted*

OH ... second on list is a dark bay. Star only, no other chrome AT all.

The only colors I really don't like are gray - and that's only because I love a nicely dappled gray but they always are changing so you can never guarantee to keep the dapples. And cremellos/perlino's kinda I'm not fond of and I'm not sure why on those.

But mostly, I'm color blind as it's not what is absolutely important to me


----------



## WSArabians

My favourite? Bay Sabino.
Mine? Chestnut Sabino. Thrown in the odd Bay and Black Bay. 
ONE day I will get my Bay Sabino. LOL


----------



## WSArabians

BBBCrone said:


> Well if I could have the perfect horse disposition wise, and then someone came along and told me I could make it any color I want ... then it would go something like this.
> 
> Sorrel/Chestnut with CHROME ... 4 white stockings, star, stripe, snip. Shiny like a new penny. *gets distracted*


----------



## BBBCrone

*drools* ... now that was just plain evil!


----------



## equiniphile

I love a nice bay....I have three sorrels, a brown, and a gray.


----------



## itsapleasure

Love bright dapple gray, next would be buckskin. I sure would not object to a beautiful bay roan either. Of course I have a lovely bay mare with a tiny star and one white sock. :wink: But also have a beautiful grulla yearling growing up in the pasture with lots of chrome.


----------



## sinsin4635

I don"t think I can pick 1 favorite, but here are some of my top favorites. But my boys color would prolly be my least favorite! Go figure.


----------



## Captain Evil

Don't think I could pick... My guy was a dark bay with smoky shoulders and a small white star, and I thought he was drop dead gorgeous. My least favorite color is chestnut, but the two of the most beautiful horses I have ever seen were chestnut; one with chrome, one solid. Partial to dapple grays, but not to flea-bitten grays.


----------



## MyLittleHunter

My favorite color has always been black. And I got my black horse, Dallas. I have a soft spot for bays too. And Shaymus is a bay. Guess I got lucky with my colors. Their colors had absolutely nothing to do with the reason I bought each of them, it just so happened they were my favorites. lol.


----------



## New_image

Of course I have favorite colors, but I've always said a well built good lookin' horse is great in any color. I strongly dis-like pink around the eyes be it cremello/perlino, paint or appy. Not cute. I find flea bitten grey to be common and borning and red heads are a dime a dozen too. I guess I'd just classify under "sucker for dilutes with or without dun thrown in"

I have always wanted a nice true blue roan. Currently we have two palomino, two buckskins, a red dun, a lovely bay, a non fading black and a chestnut rabicano.


----------



## soileddove

My favorite color is bay. I love the variety of bay, but am especially partial to seal bays, like the gelding I got my boyfriend. I have never owned a bay as my personal riding horse though.. ha ha My second favorite color is grey.. Again, never owned a grey horse.

My mare is a palomino.. One of my least favorite colors. Its grown on me in the years I've owned her, but it still just isn't for me. People "ooh and ahh" over her wherever we go though.


----------



## barrelbeginner

sinsin4635 said:


> I don"t think I can pick 1 favorite, but here are some of my top favorites. But my boys color would prolly be my least favorite! Go figure.
> View attachment 107414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107419


 HOLY MOLEY! that is so pretty!!


----------



## barrelbeginner

huh wierd.. i mean the last one.. wonder why it didn't link right.. or show up.. but both are pretty


----------



## Eclipse295

My favorite color(s)? Tri-Color Buckskin Pinto.
Example:









What Color I own? Well I own a 'white'(minimal red roan/rose grey, something like that) Appy mini and a Light Sorrel & White Haflinger. 

Mini:









Haflinger:


----------



## NdAppy

That buckskin is not a "tri-color"


----------



## Faceman

NdAppy said:


> That buckskin is not a "tri-color"


Correctamundo...


----------



## minstrel

I always thought greys were my fave, and my first horse was grey. However I seem to get on best with bays, particularly bright or dark bays with a nice splash of white. I always coo over palis, but every one I've ridden has been just not quite right for me. Good thing I like my handsome bays, then...


----------



## nrhareiner

Do not have a favorite color. It does not change what the horse is.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I love buckskin/bay/dun horses with the black points. It is super flashy, but I will always pick a horse with the conformation/bloodlines I'm looking for. Good thing I found both in my mare <3


----------



## blue eyed pony

blue eyed pony said:


> I have a real soft spot for a nice buckskin. I also love black, and chestnut.
> 
> I have NEVER owned a black of a chestnut, and the horse I've just sold is the buckskin I've dreamed of for EVER. Not tall enough, too chunky in build, and plain out not built for what I want to do with her... so for her benefit as well as my own I've sold her to a girl who wants her for what she IS built for. And will LOVE doing.
> 
> I have a bay gelding who is staying with me until the day he dies. The horse I had before Monty was a bay. And the majority of the horses I'm looking at buying are bays. I don't want ANOTHER bay, but what will be will be, and I honestly have nothing against a nice bay... I just will never, EVER EVER EVER have another grey. I had a white-grey purebred (grade, but pure) Welsh that was the most amazing pony but a nightmare to get clean, and then worse to KEEP clean - and other than Edward, I have never met a grey I got along with. So I'm just not a fan of the colour.


OK. So I found my TB... and I got a CHESTNUT. FINALLY. With chrome, so I'm happy! (but keeping her clean for shows will be a nightmare :/ hahaha)


----------



## lilkitty90

i love my mustangs color, but i am unsure what her color is until i get her tested.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, she's dappled! She stands out, that's for sure. I like her.


----------



## sunny5

My favourite colour is chestnut, any pinto markings on chestnut are great too.
This little guy is chestnut and I think he's awesome.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Blacketty black black black!

I got a very dark brown which is...hmmm...near enough for now. Lol.


----------



## CCBella

My favourite has always been a true jet black but I currently own two dark browns (close enough ) and a grey.


----------



## Customcanines

When I started searching for my new horse, I knew I didn't want a sorrel. I had seen how hard it was to keep them clean. And I don't like grey (except when they're young, LOL) or any light color. Of course, then I saw a couple of beautiful palominos, and lost my heart, Here is a picture of my girl. I actually saw her look like this once or twice I love her to death, so I guess my favorite is a muddy palomino??:lol:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

My favorite color is whatever color my favorite horse is...
Kind of like when you buy a car, you start seeing the same car everywhere. 

Always said I would never have one of these, but this girl stole my heart and threw away the key..


----------



## Kyro

I like socks.
Any color, almost any breed - if it has socks, well.. :wink:
I'm aware that this isn't a color, but I'm literally drooling whenever I happen to see a horse with white feet, I can't help it

Likewise, both of my loan horses _happened _to have 4 white socks :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony

hahaha Kyro I'm a sucker for chrome too. Both my horses have 3 white socks each. And both have white on their faces. The horse I just sold had a sock and a blaze. I love white on my horses!


----------



## whiskeynoo

Surprisingly i never had a favorite color until i got whisks, now i have a real soft spot for dark chestnuts, not a fan of grays but then again if i had another horse with whisks exact personality but perhaps gray, then maybe gray would be a favorite color too hehe


----------



## reideespana

I have never thought of this :O but I suppose mine would change with the breed.

For Andulusians, I guess dapple grey. like this http://www.andalusians-for-you.com/images/realejo-mane-DSCF3050.jpg
For Selles, bay <3 practically exactly like this, markings and all http://www.manedealer.com/images/caetano_01.jpg


----------



## EmilyJoy

Customcanines said:


> When I started searching for my new horse, I knew I didn't want a sorrel. I had seen how hard it was to keep them clean. And I don't like grey (except when they're young, LOL) or any light color. Of course, then I saw a couple of beautiful palominos, and lost my heart, Here is a picture of my girl. I actually saw her look like this once or twice I love her to death, so I guess my favorite is a muddy palomino??:lol:


Love that last photo of her.. I love that deep golden, dapply color!


----------



## myhorsesonador

I love super red sorrels, with a suuppperrr flaxen mane, and palominos. :3

My horse was a sorrel, not any thing special, but her dad was a drop dead palomino. <3


----------



## cowgirl928

my favorite color is chocolate like this guy....i am in LOVE with him! And his chrome...ooooohhhh hes just to die for


----------



## Falicity

cowgirl928 said:


> my favorite color is chocolate like this guy....i am in LOVE with him! And his chrome...ooooohhhh hes just to die for


 
ooooohhhhhh my goodnesss.... <3 he's goorrrggeeouuussss.......


----------



## cowgirl928

hopefully I strike oil or maybe win the lottery(which would require me to actually start playing...) in the next year or two and have enough money to breed to him. after miss Honey proves herself worthy of having another foal that is  he produces not only chocolate palominos, but stunning fire-ant red sorrels! if I bred Honey to him I would hope for either his gorgeous color, or a chocolate pally


----------



## Falicity

I absolutely LOVE this:











I could go on forever... grulla, black horses with NO chrome, black horses with lots and lots of chrome...

My girl is an ever-changing bay


----------



## Endiku

I don't know. I think you can have a favorite without actually owning one... without having to question whether it really is your favorite or not. Most people look at personality and ability first, then color- so it would make sense to not often have the exact color of horse that you want. 

Personally, I have chestnuts. Or...atleast I thought I did. But what are my two horse's colors? Chestnut and Chestnut Tobiano xD Now I'm rather fond of it, and am actually hoping to get a chromey chestnut out of my mare when she foals.

One color I do highly dislike on any horse though is bay, unless they're very dark or very chromey. I love my trainee Noah to death but I hate his coloring.

A color that I absolutely love though? Pretty much anything dark with a bald face or a non fading black <3

my two: 









the day I got him (sorry he's so gross, he came from a bad situation)


















I have to say though that I LOVE our shetland pony Myss Pony's coloring though <3


----------



## cowgirl928

OMG the last pony looks like it has Stella's coloring on the chest! because we all know and love Stella :lol:


----------



## Endiku

haha, she kind of does doesn't she? She's actually grulla though, under all of that frame and other goodness xD we had her tested. She stays the same color year round, unlike rainbow horse Stella!


----------



## Poseidon

Oh, I forgot to mention my love of sooty palominos. :]

Like this one. Especially with that chrome. Mmm. I would not mind owning that one bit.


----------



## Paintlover1965

I think it's too hard to say what colour I like as I can change my mind like the weather. I always dreamed of owning a grey Arabian horse as a child. I have never owned one although I liked one and ended up buying my sorrel and white APHA gelding instead. Why? Who knows? I love his red coloration and love the white when he's clean. But, when he's not...arggg! I love the red tones in my Half Arabian and his chrome too. My black Canadian mare is like liquid metal when she isn't faded by the sun. She can be such a stunner! There isn't a colour I dislike.


----------



## QOS

I love a a bay paint horse. My cousin has a half Arabian bay paint - love the black, bay and white - he is gorgeous.

I also LOVE a black and white gypsy horse. I love dark gray dappled horses - sorry they don't stay that way. I think true blue roans are absolutely gorgeous.

Love buckskins - dark golden ones with black points and frosting on the mane. Love sorrels with tons of chrome and I love coppery bays. 

The silver dapple horses are stunning with the flaxen silver mane and tail. 

I now have a coppery bay horse tha has the tiniest of white in his forehead - Sarge has a gorgeous metallic coat and I also have a lighter colored palomino with a beautiful blaze down his face.


----------



## cowgirl928

Oh I forgot. I also love tiger duns. those tiger stripes on the legs and the withers get to me every time.....hence the fact that i almost got a spanish mustang instead of Honey....I still want a tiger dun though. The dark dun with black points ooohhh so pretty...


----------



## cirrutopia

cowgirl928 said:


> Oh I forgot. I also love tiger duns. those tiger stripes on the legs and the withers get to me every time.....hence the fact that i almost got a spanish mustang instead of Honey....I still want a tiger dun though. The dark dun with black points ooohhh so pretty...


Yes yes!

I'm a sucker for anything that can be called "grulla." Of course, a gray arab sounds lovely.... <3

And Palominos... Mmmmm...

Gotta love primitive markings though.

Want:


----------



## Poseidon

cowgirl928 said:


> Oh I forgot. I also love tiger duns. those tiger stripes on the legs and the withers get to me every time.....hence the fact that i almost got a spanish mustang instead of Honey....I still want a tiger dun though. The dark dun with black points ooohhh so pretty...


Um...tiger dun isn't a color, just an FYI. A "dark dun with black points" is a bay dun, but dun may affect any color it chooses. Bay dun is typically referred to as just dun, chestnut dun is called a red dun, and black dun is a grullo. Any others are referred to as their base color + dun.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

My Favorite color is: 









Or maybe this:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

But it might be this^^^^

Or this: 









Mostly, I'm thinkin', my favorite color is CHROME


----------



## nrhareiner

Mine would be anything that does not show dirt.


----------



## Eclipse295

NdAppy said:


> That buckskin is not a "tri-color"


I'm not actually sure if that was what they were called. That's just what I've called them due to the fact that they are black, buckskin(or whatever that color is called), and white.


----------



## NdAppy

No, they are two colors. Buckskin and white pattern. The black legs, mane and tail are part of the buckskin color.


----------



## Fringe

I just tried to think of my favorite color, and I have no idea. I love red bays, blacks, certain greys, palominos, buckskins... okay, I'll stop before I name every horse color there is :/

My lease pony is a dappled buckskin though, and I think he's gorgeous


----------



## PunksTank

I think my favorite color has got to be silver blacks! Black horse with a white mane?! Gotta love it!! Especially in drafts, with the silver feathers <3 I could just watch them forever xD

What I actually have, a black mare and a silver bay pony xD 
My pony:









My mare:









The only color I don't care for is grays x.x I love drafts but what are they ALL gray?!  I also don't care much for chestnuts, but a shined up one can be lovely.


----------



## SplashedOvero

Silver Dapple Black Is my favorite color because its uncommon &
Thats What color my horse is but I didnt know the color existed untill I got my Gelding. I would Love a Dun or a roan.

I really don't like bays & Ive always thought bays Were just plain & I like chestnuts but they are too common. Even I Dislike bays I used to own one.
For Some reason All the horses that are usually offered to me for cheap are always Bay or Chestnut lol


----------



## EmilyJoy

For some reason I _like_ the browns-that-look-like-bays-but-aren't-because-of-the-lighter-areas, bays, buckskin, duns and chestnuts, I think they look western. Plus I don't mind a true black and blacks that have a white blanket over their rump!

Here are some horses that show the color I like that I found off Google...


----------

